# refinishing antlers



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

I have an old set of antlers that I got from my brother in law. He had put stain on them a long time ago but they could really use a redo. I have done many refinishing jobs on wood with products such as Cutsit and the like but never on antlers. Are there any products on the market for just such a job as this or can wood refinishing products work? Thanks


----------



## doogman4 (Aug 23, 2006)

Paint and seal. Unless you just want brown. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Ive refinished antlers before and used minwax stain. Brush it on the antlers and let it dry. Once dry use fine steel wool to blend it from dark to light. Once you get it to the color you want brush on a stain clear coat.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

